# A SketchUp CutList 'gotcha'



## RogerS (1 Feb 2012)

Even if you Select All, if any component has been 'hidden' then CutList won't pick it up. DAMHIKT!

You need to Unhide All, Select All before running the CutList plug-in.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Feb 2012)

Yep. Unless you don't want to include some parts in the list, they have to be visible. The same applies for components that are assigned to layers which are turned off. This is a great way to control the contents of the cut list.


----------



## RogerS (1 Feb 2012)

Dave R":1uejwgz1 said:


> .......This is a great way to control the contents of the cut list.



or miss that vital piece of wood :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Feb 2012)

Well, yeah. You should be assigning layers to components. then set up a scene in which all layers are visible. Call that your "cut list scene."


----------



## AidanMcEvoy (25 Feb 2012)

I started using cutlist for sketchup 6 weeks ago. it took a bit of time to learn and optimise but so far I am very happy with the results.
Next week, we start fitting our first project designed and made with the help sketchup , layout and cutlist.
Ill let you know how it goes.

Aidan


----------

